# Buscar tres peus al gat



## XIKA

Bon dia a tothom

Algú em diu quina de les dues frases és la correcta?: 

_Buscar tres *peus *al gat_
_Buscar tres *pèls* al gat_

Disculpeu possibles obvietats...  


gràcies


----------



## betulina

Hola, Xika 

Jo voto pels *peus*. 

A veure què hi diuen els altres.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Voto pels *peus*... i seria "Cercar tres peus al gat".

Siau!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo sempre he dit i he sentit "peus".

Salut

Mei


----------



## XIKA

megane_wang said:


> Hola !
> 
> Voto pels *peus*... i seria "Cercar tres peus al gat".
> 
> Siau!


 


home, megane_wang, estarem d'acord que els verbs cercar i buscar  són tots dos correctes. De fet, jo sempre busco, mai cerco  ...

Veig que hi ha quòrum amb els peus... I jo tota la vida dient pèls... Em semblava que _buscar_ _buscar_ és més fàcil buscar pèls que potes. Perquè les potes més que buscar-se es troben encara que no vulguis...  . En fi, veig que anava molt errada...  

Gràcies a tot(e)s i salut!


----------



## megane_wang

YAY! Cert, cert, cert.... Buscar està bé: excés de zel !!


----------



## betulina

Sí, la veritat és que buscar "tres" peus al gat és molt fàcil, perquè en té quatre, per això n'hi ha que n'hi busquen cinc.  He trobat això al diccionari:

_4 _ * cercar *(o *buscar*) *cinc *(o *tres*) *peus al gat*  Fer per complicar una qüestió, primfilar injustificadament. 

Salut!


----------



## XIKA

betulina said:


> Sí, la veritat és que buscar "tres" peus al gat és molt fàcil, perquè en té quatre, per això n'hi ha que n'hi busquen cinc.  He trobat això al diccionari:
> 
> _4 _*cercar *(o *buscar*) *cinc *(o *tres*) *peus al gat* Fer per complicar una qüestió, primfilar injustificadament.
> 
> Salut!


 


Aaaaixò ja té més gràcia! Buscar una cinquena pota al gat... i tant...  Aquesta m'agrada, m'agrada  . 
Gràcies!


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!

D'acord amb els companys, *Buscar tres (o cinc) peus al gat*! 

Fins ara!
X:


----------



## Cae

i buscar tres / cinc  potes al gat?


----------



## HyphenSpider

> i buscar tres / cinc potes al gat?


 
Jo sempre he dit *buscar tres peus al gat*. No obstant, també he sentit la versió dels *cinc peus*.


----------

